# City and guilds courses



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone done any of these courses?
I'm thinking of doing a level 1 course in photography.
Worthwhile?


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

tommy - I personally wouldn't look at any level 1 course. you would be best starting at level 2 . Level1 is the equivalent to grade d gcse so will be really basic


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

per above - go in at level 2 if you are serious about it, level 1 is ok, but level 2 up's the game a bit - all my city and guilds qualifications are at least level 2


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rather learn from youtube than do a level 1 course.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

But on the other hand I did consider courses before.


----------

